# ipad et hifi



## claudde (18 Mai 2012)

bonjour
j'ai acheté un cable tout simple pour relier mon ipad à mon ampli hifi : sortie fiche jack (casque) depuis l'ipad, et connexion à l'ampli via RCA. çà fonctionne. Mais bizarrement, le volume sonore est très bas, et avant que le son sur les enceintes soit audible, je dois tourner le bouton du volume de l'ampli presque jusqu'à la moitié.
donc, est-ce normal? y a t'il un solution à çà. Merci


----------



## Larme (18 Mai 2012)

Le son au niveau de l'iPad est bas ?


----------



## claudde (18 Mai 2012)

maximum dans l'appli musique. et donc oui


----------



## claudde (19 Mai 2012)

Personne de l'honorable communauté ne pourrait me donner une explication? Et si c'était parce que le volume sonore est volontairement bridé car : les normes européennes? Et que la seule solution serait de le débrider ??? Merci


----------



## ptibat (19 Mai 2012)

Il est fort probable que ton problème soit matériel. Côté logiciel, à moins d'un bug, l'iPad n'est pas sensé être "surbridé" dans ce sens. Les normes concernant le volume d'écoute sont sérieuses mais pas au point de rendre nos Devices inutilisables dans de telles conditions!

Sortie jack de l'iPad HS ?
Câble jack => ?? HS
Entrée ligne de ta chaîne défaillante ?

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai un vieux macbook sur lequel la prise casque présente à peu près le même symptôme que le tiens si ce n'est qu'il faut pousser les volumes à fond pour entendre un semblant de volume.
La solution : brancher les enceintes sur l'entrée micro/ligne (si si !!), débrancher et rebrancher sur la sortie casque : ça remarche !
J'ai tout testé, du reset SMC au cure-dents en passant par la bombe d'air et la réinstallation d'OSX, il n'y a que cela qui fonctionne..
Tout cela pour dire que plus rien ne me surprends ..


----------



## claudde (19 Mai 2012)

Marrant, moi aussi pour mes sorties sons sur MacBook, c'est branché sur l'entree micro.
Pour l'ipad je vérifierai, mais suivant divers forum, il y a bien un problème de bridage semble t-t'il! Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

Et est ce au l'impedance de ton ampli ne serait t'elle simplement pas trop importante par rapport à ce que peut délivrer L'ipad? Ce qui expliquerait que l'entre micro, et son impédance plus faible, fonctionne...

À mon avis la sortie casque est faite pour une impédance de casque audio, pas pour une impédance d'ampli... Tout simplement... Il te faut passer soit par un préamplificateur, soit par une interface numérique (par le connecteur dock qui lui est fait pour ça...)


----------



## claudde (20 Mai 2012)

Ah, super réponse!
Donc, si je comprends bien, je prends un dock pour l'ipad, la connexion ne se fait plus au niveau prise casque, mais le dock, mais filaire quand même?
Effectivement, mon ampli est sans doute un peu surdimensionné 
Merci bien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

Ah, super réponse!
Donc, si je comprends bien, je prends un dock pour l'ipad, la connexion ne se fait plus au niveau prise casque, mais le dock, mais filaire quand même?
Effectivement, mon ampli est sans doute un peu surdimensionné 
Merci bien

Édit . 
Je regardes des photos du dock, mais, la sortie audio depuis le dock est AUSSI depuis une prise casque . Jack. .! Donc?????


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

claudde a dit:


> Ah, super réponse!
> Donc, si je comprends bien, je prends un dock pour l'ipad, la connexion ne se fait plus au niveau prise casque, mais le dock, mais filaire quand même?
> Effectivement, mon ampli est sans doute un peu surdimensionné
> Merci bien
> ...



À mon avis il te faut une connexion numérique...  Ou un préamplificateur..

Petit article, extrait du site"http://casque.generationmp3.com/impedance-c-est-quoi-faq-casque/":




Les baladeurs sont alimentés par des piles ou batteries. La tension d&#8217;une batterie au lithium fait par exemple 3.6V. Comme il faut une tension symmétrique, l&#8217;ampli pourra fournir +/- 1.8V, souvent même moins.
C&#8217;est pourquoi on préfère utiliser des casques à faible impédance sur les baladeurs, sous peine de se retrouver avec un volume très faible.
Alors comment se manifeste cette saturation ? eh bien c&#8217;est très déjà très facilement audible, dès que le son monte un peu (beaucoup d&#8217;instruments, un coup de batterie), le son grésille, distord. Dans le cas des enceintes, ça peut facilement griller les haut-parleurs d&#8217;aigus (tweeters). Pour un casque en revanche pas trop de danger.
Ce genre de limitation se contourne traditionnellement par l&#8217;ajout d&#8217;un ampli de puissance, bloc de puissance pour les enceintes, ampli-casque pour &#8230; les casques.
Le Cmoy, ampli casque le plus basique, peut s&#8217;alimenter en +/- 4.5V (avec une pile 9V), ou même +/- 6, 8, voire même 12V. C&#8217;est donc un ampli parfaitement adapté aux casques hi-fi traditionnels à 250 Ohms et plus.
.


----------



## claudde (20 Mai 2012)

Merci, je me renseignés


----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2012)

claudde a dit:


> Édit .
> Je regardes des photos du dock, mais, la sortie audio depuis le dock est AUSSI depuis une prise casque . Jack. .! Donc?????



A partir du moment où tu utilises un dock, que ce soit dans le cas d'un ipad ou d'un iphone, tu n'as plus ce problème de niveau sonore plus faible.


----------

